# Craigslist is Barren



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 26, 2020)

Has anyone noticed how few listings are on CL? I guess that its another unexpected side effect of the plague.


----------



## kb58 (Mar 26, 2020)

Well we can invent reasons, like they have bigger concerns right now. Or maybe they think the seller's market will be terrible, which is probably correct. Anyone care to speculate how new car sales are right now? It's a real question as I have no idea. Anyway, in terms of used machinery, what's the motivation right now to sell, other than someone passing away...


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 26, 2020)

Haven't been on CL since all the debacle but I could see it going both ways. People either cleaning out or purging excess for some spare change. On the other hand I wouldn't want to be dealing with anyone I don't have to right now!!!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 26, 2020)

I would say that many ads have been taken down, new ads not put up because it's not a idea to come i to contact with random people right now.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 26, 2020)

My local (Portland) listings look normal.  Lots of machines, tooling, and tools.  Might be a regional thing.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 26, 2020)

I see no change from LA to SF yet which are my usual haunts.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 26, 2020)

Here in New England it is mostly items that have been up for a long time. I think that Ebay is the way to go right now. More items and no direct contact with yucky humans.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm doing my part to keep it alive , I sold my Cub 126 off of CL today . One less yard ornament !


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 27, 2020)

I hope that, that didn't leave you tractorless. I have a 1956 Farmall Cub with a loader. I don't know how I would get along without it


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 27, 2020)

By no means . I still have 3 zero turns and the Bota FEL . ( along with some other toys )The Cub I hope will be my last ..............................until the next one .


----------



## stupoty (Mar 27, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Anyway, in terms of used machinery, what's the motivation right now to sell



Stuck at home , suddenly realise that 5 milling machines dont fit in a 1 car garage?


----------



## WesPete66 (Mar 27, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Has anyone noticed how few listings are on CL? I guess that its another unexpected side effect of the plague.



Dunno about the plague thing, but my experience lately has been that people are moving from Craigslist to Facebook marketplace. (Not advocating for FB since I'd just as soon it went away, but the user groups on there are nice, as is marketplace..)


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 27, 2020)

WesPete66 said:


> Dunno about the plague thing, but my experience lately has been that people are moving from Craigslist to Facebook marketplace. (Not advocating for FB since I'd just as soon it went away, but the user groups on there are nice, as is marketplace..)


Come to think of it my wife looks there frequently, I think. I've never had a FB account,  but she keeps an eye on RI3gun to keep me informed of upcoming matches.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I'm doing my part to keep it alive , I sold my Cub 126 off of CL today . One less yard ornament !


Cub 126, isn't that an airplane?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 28, 2020)

Cub Cadet 




Handsome and hard working garden tractors.

Craigslist is still producing for me, I found the exact rolling workbench I had been hoping for today and will put my new Rockwell DP on it tomorrow. Yes, much classified traffic has gone over to Facebook. I sold my camper there a few weeks back although I did have it listed on Craigslist too. People are on that thing 24x7 so it's bound to be a good place for selling stuff. I only use it for Marketplace and Messenger now, I do my "social" media at Hobby Machinist these days 

John


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey ! That's a sweet looking Cubby there !


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

The Cubby giving you a.......never mind TMI


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> The Cubby giving you a.......never mind TMI



Chubby ?


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

The 126 is also the 3rd rarest cub built with a production run of just 5,247 units built!
Here's mine I restored from a basket case several year ago.




And just for the he!! of it, my front yard on the 4th every year.
That's been a few years ago though, The fleet has grown somewhat since that picture!




This is from last year


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

Chrysler Imperial?


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

No, a 1960 Chrysler 300-F


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

Very nice condition cruiser!!!


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank You!!
It's one of 964 produced and is blessed with a special order paint code for a non standard 300F paint color, Polar Blue.
300 Club Int'l Inc research shows that It is the only one known to have been painted that color when new although there are several others known to have been painted other colors that were non standard 300 colors.
Supporting paperwork was found under the back seat when we cleaned it out prior to restoration back in '85.
We drug it out of a barn near Council Bluffs, IA back in '79


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

That is a great story, wow, I'm glad it went to someone who cares.


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 28, 2020)

Here in the Houston area, there are very few new ads. In fact last week I ran an ad in "Tools" and it stayed on the first page for a week. There are usually 50-100 new Tool ads a day.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice collection of Cubs fin . I saw them over on the OCC site also . My 126 should leave tomorrow if the guy cleans his trailer off . I have a bunch of literature on all the old Cubs that will most likely show up on OCC also . I just plain old have too many hobbies .


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah, I need to thin the herd as well. There is another 126 on the bench right now!
Going to hang a deck on it and use it for a spell this spring.


----------



## pontiac428 (Mar 29, 2020)

Jeez, cub cadet... thought you were civil air patrol dorks. Now I know!


----------

